# Fall Photo



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

Wow stunning goldens and beautifully shot photo


----------



## knkiehl19 (Sep 21, 2020)

CCoopz said:


> Wow stunning goldens and beautifully shot photo


Thank you so much!😊


----------



## Rex the Rat (Sep 23, 2020)

Beautiful picture and dogs!!


----------



## mmlaverman (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great picture of your beautiful dogs.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I loved the pics.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

This made me smile! So sweet. Beautiful dogs.


----------

